#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Marklagerläsionen >

## calimero12

Hallo,  
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Marklagerläsionen. 
Und zwar habe ich neulich ein Mrt machen lassen und bin mit dem Befund ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Mein Neurologe sowie Hausarzt versetzen mich in Angst und Schrecken.  
Hier der Befund:  
vereinzelt sehr kleine hyperntense Marklagerläsionen in der Flairsequenz juxatcortical bifrontal, ansonsten unauff. Darstellung des supra- oder infratenoriellen Hirnparenchyms. ventrikelsystem mittelständig, unauff. gyrierung, regelrechte grau/weißdifferenzierung.
Regelrechte Darstellung des N. statoacusticus soweit nativ mitzubeurteilen und der Orbita, sella turcca und des cranocervikaler Übergangs. 
Beurteilung: es zeigen sich unspezifische Marklagerläsionen bifrontal juxacortical nur sehr vereinzelt. DD initiale Mikorangiophatie   
Ich bin männlich und 30 Jahre alt. Man sagte mir dieser Befund sei nicht sehr schlimm, könnte aber bald schlimm werden. Nun verbringe ich Tag ein Tag aus mit den wildesten Gedanken und habe Angst vor dem was kommen könnte.  
Man sagt mir nicht was ich habe. Lediglich " es ist unspezifisch, wir wissen nicht ob schlimm oder nicht oder WAS es ist"

----------


## calimero12

Hallo,  
bei einem Mrt, was ich aufgrund von Schwindel, Kopfschmerz und Augendruck machen liess, kam heraus dass ich vereinzelte marklagerläsionen habe. 
De Symptome kommen aber nicht davon, so wurde mir gesagt. Nun meine Frage. Ich bin ein ziemlich ängstlicher Mensch was Krankheiten betrifft. Zwar kein Hypochonder, aber schon sehr nahe dran, schätz ich.  
Ich habe meinen Neurologen gefragt ob diese Läsionen schlimm sind und WAS es überhaupt ist. 
Als Antwort bekam ich dass er nicht wüsste woher diese Läsionen kommen, die aber durchaus schlimm sein/ werden könnten.  
Bin ich nun Schlaganfallgefährdet?Mir wird die Angst bis dato nicht genommen und Aufklärung fehlt

----------

